# Incubator humidity



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Checked my little giant bater today the water was totally gone. My mom passed away Monday so I been busy with other things. Will I Run into prob now cuz water ran out? Not sure how long it was out. Think maybe a day. Or so. Sigh. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, sorry for you loss. I know what a rough time that can be.

All you can really do is listen and watch for hatch problems when the date arrives. If chicks get stuck they will cry in frustration and fear. Don't rush them, just keep watch. If it becomes obvious there is a problem then its time to step in and give them a hand.


----------

